# New Layout



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the Happy Birthday Greetings!










Well; I did it. I have a blank 4x6 cabinet quality piece of plywood in my living room. Well it is not exactly blank. I have my track down. I'm going to have a modern industrial park (Mostly Construction) and a Refrigerated warehouse. I have the cranes, my custom built Peterbilt heavy haulers (I built) and for the warehouse I'm using Kenworths. I've also got some promotex straight trucks and boley straight trucks. Lots of Cars and trucks. I purchased a Bachman Santa Fe Locomotive; ( It is normally 50.00 but I got it on clearance for 16.00 at hobby lobby of all places.) I've ordered a double sided dump car- a gondola- and a Santa Fe Crane Car. I'm still looking for a chemical tanker and reefer car. I think I'm gotten a good start on it! Ive also order some concrete barriers and parking bumpers.

The basic layout is oval in nature: (I'll get pictures soon) 

eventually I'm going to have a dynamite excavated cliff to the north. And to the east side a Free way being built. on the west side a rail road crossing and north and south two lane road. I want to add houses on the cliff and a truck stop next to the west side road. 

what do you think?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it sounds magnificent, Charles! What an undertaking! Being familiar with your work, I'm expecting great things of you. Please pot pics as your go along, and it's good to hear from you again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> ... eventually I'm going to have a dynamite excavated cliff to the north. And to the east side a Free way being built.



Great thinking! Designing the layout scenery such that it includes "work in progress" is very clever, and sure to add a very dynamic / live-action feel to everything.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you going to have lil dynamite explosions at the north cliff? I love layouts with fireworks!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> what do you think?


i think that either a picture or layout diagram is missing from your post


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*A little frustrated*

Well I changed the layout (Track Shape) the north has the longest straight track the east and west have curve with a straight piece on both sides and the south is narrow. . Gives more room to each side of the track east and west. I put the buildings on today but most likely will take them off again; (I keep changing my mind) still in the design phase I guess. I got my Promotex Pallets (50) and my Promotex Diesel Islands yesterday. I hope to get the crossing guards today. Perhaps one of my rolling stock cars as well. still looking for just the right reefer. I found a non decorated reefer, I might buy it. My urge to hurry up and finish it quickly is battling with the I want to do it right and it is kinda driving me crazy.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you changed things even before showing the old design.
what good is _"hmmm i added some rail here and now there is more rail exactly where i added it"_

TTIWWOP


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*never mind the change*

Relax; I went back to the original design. Tankist I'm working on it - (Pictures) However, I did work on the layout; today for about three hours. I bought a rail road bridge and now the west side has a (under construction) bridge with train over pass; Along with a two lane road underneath with crossing guards. I also worked on the truck stop on the south side. Well got to go. 
*I PROMISE PICTURES SOON!*[/CENTER]​


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pictures*

I have made changes and will update photos soon!
Also I need to know where to get ladders with safety cages for ho scale for a crane I have built.



The pictures


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Update*

I have begun adding the landscaping hills and cliffs when I am able I'll get some more pictures. I've also scratch built a crane for the container company.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Vey nice setup, Charles! When do we get to see the video with the dynamite explosions?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Vey nice setup, Charles! When do we get to see the video with the dynamite explosions?


Yes.....when?

You want me to send some from my private stock?:thumbsup:
You got to watch them though as they are very old.
Only 40%, though it should be good to blow up a RR.:laugh:


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Wait a minute*

minute I just got my wife to allow the layout in the living room; now you want me to do blasting? are you crazy? lol lol


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Check out the new pictures in My Album for the Layout


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*New Pictures In Album*

Check out the new pictures in my albums for the layout


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

That's some cool stuff your buildings and trucks, awesome.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Charles, is this actual loose sand near the spur? watch it, if it gets inside the engine not much good. and i hope you used a magnet to pick up all the iron particles


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spur? Iron Particles?*

Although I'm not new to Ho Scale Vehicle Modeling I am new to Rail road Modeling. What is a Spur and what about the iron particles>


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> Although I'm not new to Ho Scale Vehicle Modeling I am new to Rail road Modeling. What is a Spur and what about the iron particles>


A spur is a short line coming off a track that is a dead end...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> A spur is a short line coming off a track that is a dead end...




And the iron particles might be in the sand. Is the sand loose?

Run a magnet through the sand and see if you pickup anything.


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> minute I just got my wife to allow the layout in the living room; now you want me to do blasting? are you crazy? lol lol


But of course!
"Why else would a grown man play with trains?" = Gomez Addams.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> minute I just got my wife to allow the layout in the living room; now you want me to do blasting? are you crazy? lol lol





jbsmith966 said:


> But of course!
> "Why else would a grown man play with trains?" = Gomez Addams.


Need some professional help?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CymS92n-G2k


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothin' a little duck tape and explosives can't fix, aye!

(Gotta love Red Green!)


----------

